# Frigidaire Prof Model Fphb2899lf4 Ice Maker not making ice



## Joe Hub (Jan 2, 2012)

Frigidaire Prof Model Fphb2899lf4 (French door model), Ice Maker not making ice. Stopped working after dumping ice out of draw and returning container. Water dispenser works fine. Pulled ice container out nothing looks frozen No switch inside of draw hole. Under warranty Purchased New in July last year called out one repair and reports part needed not available? What’s up with that? Is there a switch stuck or all electronic? Tks Joe


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

First thing is the parts are avaliable for your make fridge. Second is the ice maker power on? Did you move the metal wire in the up position? Third is did you plug it back in correclty (all connection tight) after examining it to see if it had a ice blockage? Finally do you hear the fridge make a buzzing or humming noise from time to time indicating the the fridge is calling for water to the ice maker? Might end up needing to replace the ice maker assymbly.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

call the repair company back, that is a model you do not want to DIY unless you have a lot of knowledge with it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

and yes ALL parts are available


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That refrig is a nut job from Frigid'. mannnny prob w/ i/m. they're going back to old style-everything right now in flux. you need to get in touch with Frigid' and wear them out.


----------

